# Columbian tegu breeding



## Davidmlazgar (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello I have had my female Columbian for about five years now and recently got a second female, recently I have been curious about the breeding process and potentially finding a male to study however I haven't been able to find much info in regards to Columbia's (all argentine out there) I was wondering if anybody had found any good sources I could look up or if you are kind enough to pass on the knowledge directly I would greatly appreciate it 

Thank you
David


----------

